# So whats your opinion on my Audi??



## bellabambina (Mar 21, 2011)

This is my 2000 Audi a4 1.8t with the S-line package. Not much done to it, just bought it not to long ago. I have a blow off valve on it Carbon Fiber intake on the Turbo, tan && black leather. Lowered on Racelands and some more! 

 
 

Let me no your opinion on what you think or maybe some things that could be done next


----------



## yeaaa (Aug 28, 2011)

you should def sell that, thats such a nice car lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Less drastic angles.


----------



## poweredbystarbucks (Apr 30, 2010)

I like it, I just bought an 07' 2.0T Quattro myself and I love it. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Your angles make my neck hurt while trying to view your car. Hold the camera straight please. Crooked photos aren't good photography. 

There is no such thing as S-Line for the B5's either. Just a Sport package


----------



## bellabambina (Mar 21, 2011)

Umm it is a s package. Just like it's a fwd drive car. && thanx for the compliments (;


----------



## A4Avant02 (Sep 12, 2011)

car looks good! i had a black B5 A4 as well, and your is very nice. i had 18" enkie rs7 wheels and the eibach pro kit springs. this makes me miss my B5 lol!!! but im afraid he is right, there was no "S-line" package for the B5 cars. your is probably a sport package


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

PSU said:


> Less drastic angles.





bryangb said:


> Your angles make my neck hurt while trying to view your car. Hold the camera straight please. Crooked photos aren't good photography.


x3. Didn't even give the car a second glance because the pictures were too painfull to look at.


----------



## R32 802 (Sep 6, 2011)

jericks2 said:


> x3. Didn't even give the car a second glance because the pictures were too painfull to look at.


 X4. Go take some regular pictures, or you have a steep as hell driveway.


----------



## bellabambina (Mar 21, 2011)

okayy no need for your smart ass **** about slanted photos!! thanks


----------



## R32 802 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh yeah- it's not an S-Line. It may have the sport package, but it's not an S-Line.


----------



## SkeetHole (Oct 19, 2003)

Great! now I have to go see a chiropractor... :sly:


----------



## 85gtichris (Jul 25, 2011)

Whiter white lights, all around including the fogs. And it has the perfect amount of pink. If i owned the car the lights are the only thing i would change on the outside.:heart:


----------



## paulkingston (Oct 7, 2011)

i liked the color and alloy wheels 
a little spoiler and side skirting will make it more sexy


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

needs more black on black on black


----------



## German Car Depot (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice ride! We see plenty of those at our Audi car service and repair center here in Hollywood, FL http://www.germancardepot.com cause we only work on Audi (and VW) vehicles.


----------

